

Helium balloon pilots land after historical 7,000-mile flight - Varcht
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/helium-balloon-pilots-land-historic-7-000-mile-flight-article-1.2098750

======
reidacdc
The article says they set new distance and duration records, at 7000 miles and
137 hrs respectively, but the Breitling Orbiter 3 did a 25000 mile track in
over 19 days in 1999.

So what's the right scope for this record? Their end-points are farther apart
than the Breitling guys, who essentially went the long way from Switzerland to
Egypt, is that the deal? Is there a similar qualifier for duration?

~~~
maxerickson
It was a pure helium balloon, no burner. The Breitling was a hybrid:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rozi%C3%A8re_balloon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rozi%C3%A8re_balloon)

~~~
reidacdc
Thanks!

